# Hi from the Philippines



## hankus (Oct 26, 2014)

:sausage:Hi everyone
I'm a newby here so here is a bit about myself. I am retired Canadian, Australian duel citizenship, retired in the paradise of the Philippines.  I operate a wood fired pizzeria in the scuba diving resort of Sabang Poerto Galera.  I smoke bacon which I use on my various pizzas that calls for meat and I smoke for my personal use as well. I use a converted water pressure tank with a charcoal burner in the bottom and use coconut husk to smoke.    I need a bit of help but will post again after I've gone through the threads posted here. :sausage:


----------



## disco (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome from a fellow Canadian, Hankus.








You will find lots of great info and nice people here. 

The Phillipines must be an interesting place to retire to. I look forward to your posts.

Disco


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome Hankus! Glad to have you with us! Feel free to ask your questions, but don't hesitate to use the search functioin. Lot's of good info there.

    Mike


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 27, 2014)

There's lots of tropical woods that you can use...

Guava, lychee, longon, avocado, mac-nut, coffee, etc...


----------



## hankus (Oct 27, 2014)

hi guys 
Thanks for the posts. unfortunatly in oriental mindoro as in the philippines it is iligal tog cut down trees so I have buy my wood from people who venture out into the hills and forage for fallen trees   Fruit trees around these parts are rare except for mango which again I have to wait for a tree to fall over and when it does we buy the whole tree.  I wish I could source woods that are available in the states or canada.


----------



## moikel (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome this is a great place to learn all sorts of stuff.
Coconut husk an alternative for smoking woods?


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2014)

Hankus Welcome to SMF  My wive and I have a place in Pasay, looking forward to some of your smokes.


----------



## hankus (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi,
Looking forward to seeing you in Sabang sometime. I also make the best wood fired pizzas in puerto Galera. :welcome1:


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## gary s (Oct 27, 2014)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a very nice and warm day in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of                    information on just about  everything *

             *Gary*


----------



## donr (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome,

I know a few people on the forum smoke with Pistachio shells.  I don't know if they're available in the Philippines or not.  I don't know what other alternatives  there would be.

Don


----------



## paulh1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome from Paul in Arkansas, hope you enjoy.


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2014)

Hankus said:


> hi guys
> Thanks for the posts. unfortunatly in oriental mindoro as in the philippines it is iligal tog cut down trees so I have buy my wood from people who venture out into the hills and forage for fallen trees Fruit trees around these parts are rare except for mango which again I have to wait for a tree to fall over and when it does we buy the whole tree. I wish I could source woods that are available in the states or canada.


Hankus Corn cobs they do grow corn down there. You will be amazed at the flavor.


----------



## hankus (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi,
Looking forward to seeing you in Sabang sometime 
Corn cobs. , do you use dried after you've munched on the cereals or fresh corn?


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Hi,
> Looking forward to seeing you in Sabang sometime
> Corn cobs. , do you use dried after you've munched on the cereals or fresh corn?


No get them and strip the kernels before they turn them into feed or pop corn.


----------



## hankus (Oct 27, 2014)

Corn cobs, will try that next.  Thanks.   So far I've only been a member fro one day and the results and help have been great thanks again.
:yahoo


----------



## chilefarmer (Oct 29, 2014)

Hank, happy to see that you joined the forum. Knew you would like it here. CF


----------



## eman (Oct 29, 2014)

Hankus.

  welcome to SMF. We have another member it Chang Mai Thailand. Goes by Thailand Phil. He also has wood fired pizza experience. We have a chat room .

and he is in there most every night 8:00 - 8:30 CDT. so every morning when he wakes up. Stop by and chat w/ us if you get a chance


----------



## chinesebookie (Jan 4, 2017)

Dude...I was just in Sabang. I've lived in Makati for 8 years and go there 2-3 times a year. Whats the name of your Place?


----------



## chinesebookie (Jan 4, 2017)

Coconut is used for a lot of things. Burning husks and they make very hard charcoal from coconut. Burns for a long time.


----------



## hankus (Jan 5, 2017)

Vesuvios Pizzeria both in Sabang and White Beach. Check out www.vesuviospizzeria.com

Look forward to seeing you next time your here.


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2017)

Hankus
  Welcome brother .. Glad you are with us..


----------



## chinesebookie (Jan 5, 2017)

I was at Vesuvio's on Saturday with my family. Definitely great pizza. We used to take that long banca ride to Lucas everytime we came to La Laguna to dive. No need anymore, Vesuvio''s is convenient and, as I said, great pizza.


----------

